# inflatable kayak worth it?



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! So for years I've wanted some kind of water craft so I can fish out on the water. My problem is I dont have a truck so I wanted something I can transport with my car. I saw there are inflatable kayaks and it seems like a good choice for my situation. What would you guys and gals recommend? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Inflatable "boats" belong in pools,Plastic "boats" belong in ponds.


----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

Fisherman123 said:


> Hey everyone! So for years I've wanted some kind of water craft so I can fish out on the water. My problem is I dont have a truck so I wanted something I can transport with my car. I saw there are inflatable kayaks and it seems like a good choice for my situation. What would you guys and gals recommend? Thanks for the advice!


I have floated inflatable kayaks and rafts on water up to class 5 and fished out of them a lot. I have a buddy that is more comfortable in his NRS "duckie" than his canoe or a kayak. Plus he can take it on a plane when heading out west to fish. That said they make racks for almost any car made today. See Yakima and Thule for details. I do believe a hard boat is the way to go for Ohio. We use a Subaru and carry 2 14ft canoes almost every weekend, Stuck at home just got a smaller car to replace his full size Chevy truck and put a rack on it. Don't discount a hard boat just yet. PM me if you want as I use both and can tell you the ups and downs of both.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I used to carry a 14 ft canoe on top of a 1980 Honda Civic. Any hard top car can carry a couple or more kayaks with a rack...one kayak with just some pool noodles and straps. I can see an inflatable if you have a storage issue, but even an apartment storage locker may be big enough to hold a boat like a Jackson Coosa or Tarpon 100.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've car topped a 15' fiberglass canoe, 16' plastic Coleman canoe, and a 12' gamefisher aluminum deep v. The problem I would have with an inflatable boat is I would hook it and sink -


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you read the thread titled SUP review? Like you I don't have a truck, and as my age advances don't wish to handle attaching a 40 or so pound yak to a roof rack. I'm seriously considering the inflatable SUP, check youtube, there are lots of videos out there for them.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I've used an inflatable in smaller rivers for a few years now. They have some advantages on smaller water where I paddle a bit, wade a bit, drag it back upstream through riflles and paddle upstream through pools. There are some amazingly durable products out there now that are affordable and lightweight. I don't recommend using them for big lakes. Sea Eagle makes some nice products.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey there Dave! How ya been?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I have a buddy that has been using one for the past 3 years floating the most of the local flows. These are you kiddies plastic rafts, it would be very hard to hook anything besides a handle or something. On that note I do like the rotomolded boats a lot better.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used inflatable Yaks to fish on rivers many times through the years, including rivers with class 3 rapids. Just be sure to invest in a quality inflatable.


----------

